# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  क्या MTV रोडीज और Bindaas दादागिरी जैसे शोज़  में प्रतिभागियों के साथ होने वाला दुर्व्यवहार  सही है?

## Prince of India

कृपया इन शोज़ को देखने वाले दर्शक अपनी राय दें.

----------


## John69

वो लोग अपनी मर्जी से इन शोज में जाते है और जाने से पहले ही सब कुछ पता होता है की इन शोज में क्या क्या होता है और क्या हो सकता है.... 
मेरे हिसाब से इन प्रतिभागियो के साथ जो भी हो रहा है इस के जिमेदार वो खुद है ना की शोज वाले...................

----------


## sanchitt

> वो लोग अपनी मर्जी से इन शोज में जाते है और जाने से पहले ही सब कुछ पता होता है की इन शोज में क्या क्या होता है और क्या हो सकता है.... 
> मेरे हिसाब से इन प्रतिभागियो के साथ जो भी हो रहा है इस के जिमेदार वो खुद है ना की शोज वाले...................


 सही कहा ......

----------


## Prince of India

आप सही कह रहे हैं पर ऐसे शोज़  में लोग fame पाने के लिए जाते हैं ना की अपनी बेइज्जती कराने, पर शोज़ वालों को TRP के लिए इस तरह का concept रचना कहाँ तक उचित है?

----------


## John69

> आप सही कह रहे हैं पर ऐसे शोज़  में लोग fame पाने के लिए जाते हैं ना की अपनी बेइज्जती कराने, पर शोज़ वालों को TRP के लिए इस तरह का concept रचना कहाँ तक उचित है?


जवाब फिर से वही रहेगा... 
fame पाना है तो यही शोज़ ही क्यूं ?
उनको कोई मजबूर नहीं करता.....की अगर fame चाहिए तो इसी शो में आओ....
ये शो बने ही इसी concept पर होते है.....उसके लिए शो का नाम ही काफी है...
dadagiri अगर किसी शो का नाम होगा तो उस में आप को भक्ति संगीत तो नजर आयेगा नहीं...

----------


## Prince of India

आज कल हर कोई टीवी पर आना चाहता है और सब में Singing या Dancing जैसी कला नहीं होती इसीलिए वो ऐसे रियलिटी शोज़ को ही चुनते हैं क्यूंकि इनमें भाग लेने के लिए किसी कला की  आवश्यकता  नहीं होती  इसमें प्रतिभागियों की उतनी गलती नहीं है जितनी इन शोज़ के निर्माणकर्ताओं  की है. टीवी पर आने का लालच ही आम जनता  को जानते बूझते  हुए भी उन शोज़ में जाने के लिए प्ररित करता है.   "राखी का इन्साफ" में क्या हुआ था ये तो आप जानते ही होंगे. राखी द्वारा की गयी अभद्रता से क्षुब्द होकर एक व्यक्ति ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी. फिर भी शो  बंद नहीं हुआ, क्यूंकि ऐसे शोज़ सिर्फ पैसा कमाने के लिए बनाये जाते हैं,  इसमें एक  तरह से शोज़ को देखने वालों की भी गलती  है क्यूंकि उनके द्वारा बढती हुई TRP से ही इन शोज़ को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है. उन्हें दूसरों  की बेईज्ज़ती देखने में मज़ा आता है, जब तक उनकी खुद की बेईज्ज़ती न हो. मेरा मानना   है की ऐसे शोज़ पर रोक लगनी चाहिए जो  दूसरों के आत्मसम्मान का सौदा करते  हैं.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

सही कहा.. इन शो पर जाने वाले प्रतियोगी में रीड की हड्डी तो होती ही नहीं  है.. और ज्यदातार्र शो पहले से ही scripted होते हैं... नहीं तो उन दो  हरामी गंजो को मार मार कर भुरता न बना चुके  होते लोग...

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*इस प्रकार के शोस के कारन ही बिंदास M टीवी और V  टीवी जैसे चैनल चल रहे है वर्ना इनको देखने वाला कोई भी नहीं होगा और इन शोस में लगभग हर द्रश्य में इसे इसे वाक्यों का इस्तमाल होता है की क्या बताये और जितने भी युवा इस शो में आते है वो या तो STRUGLER  होते है या मॉडल होते है उनका एक ही मतलब होता है की किसी तरह फमुस हो जय और एकाद फिल्म या टीवी सीरियल मिल जय तो ज़िन्दगी चल जाय चलो यहाँ तक बात ठीक है पर ये सभी चैनल दिनभर बस यही शो रेपेट टेलीकास्ट करते रहते है कम से कम ये तो बंद करे रात को दिखाओ यार दिनभर नहीं इसी के कारन महिलाओ पर बलात्कार जुल्म जैसे केस बढ़ रहे है अरे दिखाना है तो कुछ ज्ञान के शो दिखाओ यार प्रतियोगी परिक्ष्याओ की तियारी केसे करे नए नए जोब्स से बारे में जानकारी दे ज्ञान की शोस बनाये ये क्या बकवास बना कर दिखाते है और इन शोस के होस्ट भी गजब है बोलेंगे तेरी गा** में दम है तो इस टास्क को पूरा कर तू माद*** है घर जा कुछ नहीं कर सकता अबे कम से कम तरीके से बात करना तो सिख*

----------


## sbhuppi

लोग पैसे और शोहरत के लिए किसी भी हद तक गिरने को तेयार रहते हैं

----------


## Prince of India

> सही कहा.. इन शो पर जाने वाले प्रतियोगी में रीड की हड्डी तो होती ही नहीं  है.. और ज्यदातार्र शो पहले से ही scripted होते हैं... नहीं तो उन दो  हरामी गंजो को मार मार कर भुरता न बना चुके  होते लोग...


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा  मैंने उन दो एक जैसी शक्ल वाले जजों की हरकतों को टीवी पे देखा और और मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा,  उनमें से एक खास जज (रघु राम) जो उस शो का प्रोड्यूसर  भी है उसे "टीवी का सबसे असभ्य  व्यक्ति(Rudest Man on TV)" का ख़िताब मिला हुआ है.  इसी से प्ररित होकर मैंने ये सूत्र बनाया, पर कुछ लोगों की राय सुन कर लगता है कि उन्हें यही सब देखना है और उन्हें दूसरों कि इज्ज़त उतरते हुए देखने में बड़ा मज़ा आता है. अपने मनोरजन के आगे उन्हें दूसरों की भावनाओं की कोई परवाह नहीं है.

----------


## Rated R

रोडिस तो मेरे ख्याल से स्क्रिप्टेड होती है .. .  हर बात  पहले से ही फिक्स रहती है..

इन जैसे शोज में जाने वाले अधिकतर कंटेसटेंट्स वो मोडल्स होते है अपने करिएर के लिए स्ट्रगल का रहे होते है.... 

इसी बार देखिये..

रोडिस ८ शोर्टकट टू हेल में काफी सीधा-साधा और अपने आप को गरीब दिखाने वाला प्रतियोगी सूरज की असली नाम नागेश है और वो Indian Institute of Bartending का स्टुडेंट भी रह चुका है ..जो अपने करिएर के लिए अभी स्ट्रगल कर रहा है...

----------


## pooja

मै ये शो तो नहीं देखती मगर मैंने यू ट्यूब पर काफी सारी क्लिपिंग्स देखि है एम् टी वी रोडिस की , यार वो दोनों गंजे भाई ऐसे सलूक करते है जैसे वो खुद बहुत बड़े टेलेंटेड पर्सन हो या फिर किसी के पूअर जनरल नोलेज का मजाक ऐसे उड़ाते हे जैसे खुद आई ऐ एस अफसर हो, देश के युवा भी जाने kyu ऐसे शो में जाना पसंद करते है जहा उनकी इतनी बेइज्जती होती है और पूरा देश उनकी बेइज्जती का मजा ले रहा होता है ,

----------


## underground

> मै ये शो तो नहीं देखती मगर मैंने यू ट्यूब पर काफी सारी क्लिपिंग्स देखि है एम् टी वी रोडिस की , यार वो दोनों गंजे भाई ऐसे सलूक करते है जैसे वो खुद बहुत बड़े टेलेंटेड पर्सन हो या फिर किसी के पूअर जनरल नोलेज का मजाक ऐसे उड़ाते हे जैसे खुद आई ऐ एस अफसर हो, देश के युवा भी जाने kyu ऐसे शो में जाना पसंद करते है जहा उनकी इतनी बेइज्जती होती है और पूरा देश उनकी बेइज्जती का मजा ले रहा होता है ,


 bakwass hai ye sab

----------


## san.jayy

> वो लोग अपनी मर्जी से इन शोज में जाते है और जाने से पहले ही सब कुछ पता होता है की इन शोज में क्या क्या होता है और क्या हो सकता है.... 
> मेरे हिसाब से इन प्रतिभागियो के साथ जो भी हो रहा है इस के जिमेदार वो खुद है ना की शोज वाले...................


बिलकुल ठीक कहा आपने

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या किसी के पास वहां की कोई फोटो या क्लिप है जब हाल ही में पुणे में ऐ.बी.वी.पी. वालों ने रघु, राजीव और रणविजय के चेहरे पर कालिख पोत दी थी? *

----------


## Farhan

> आज कल हर कोई टीवी पर आना चाहता है और सब में Singing या Dancing जैसी कला नहीं होती इसीलिए वो ऐसे रियलिटी शोज़ को ही चुनते हैं क्यूंकि इनमें भाग लेने के लिए किसी कला की  आवश्यकता  नहीं होती  इसमें प्रतिभागियों की उतनी गलती नहीं है जितनी इन शोज़ के निर्माणकर्ताओं  की है. टीवी पर आने का लालच ही आम जनता  को जानते बूझते  हुए भी उन शोज़ में जाने के लिए प्ररित करता है.   "राखी का इन्साफ" में क्या हुआ था ये तो आप जानते ही होंगे. राखी द्वारा की गयी अभद्रता से क्षुब्द होकर एक व्यक्ति ने आत्महत्या कर ली थी. फिर भी शो  बंद नहीं हुआ, क्यूंकि ऐसे शोज़ सिर्फ पैसा कमाने के लिए बनाये जाते हैं,  इसमें एक  तरह से शोज़ को देखने वालों की भी गलती  है क्यूंकि उनके द्वारा बढती हुई TRP से ही इन शोज़ को प्रोत्साहन मिलता है. उन्हें दूसरों  की बेईज्ज़ती देखने में मज़ा आता है, जब तक उनकी खुद की बेईज्ज़ती न हो. मेरा मानना   है की ऐसे शोज़ पर रोक लगनी चाहिए जो  दूसरों के आत्मसम्मान का सौदा करते  हैं.


जैसा कि आपने कहा इसमे प्रतिभागियो की गलती नहीँ हैँ। मेरा मानना है कि इसमे पूरी गलती प्रतिभागियो की है। क्यूँकि सब जानते है ये शोज कीचड़ की तरह हैँ और अगर आप कीचड़ मे कूदते है तो छीँटे आप पर आयेँगी ही। तो जिस तरह कीचड़ से छीँटे पड़ने का दोष कूदने वाले का होता है। उसी तरह दोष इन शोज मे भाग लेने वाले प्रतिभागियो का होता है।

----------


## harry1

> जवाब फिर से वही रहेगा... 
> fame पाना है तो यही शोज़ ही क्यूं ?
> उनको कोई मजबूर नहीं करता.....की अगर fame चाहिए तो इसी शो में आओ....
> ये शो बने ही इसी concept पर होते है.....उसके लिए शो का नाम ही काफी है...
> dadagiri अगर किसी शो का नाम होगा तो उस में आप को भक्ति संगीत तो नजर आयेगा नहीं...


सही कहा मित्र  ..

----------


## badboy123455

*क्या MTV रोडीज और Bindaas दादागिरी जैसे शोज़ में प्रतिभागियों के साथ होने वाला दुर्व्यवहार सही है? 
हा सही हे क्योकि इसमें भाग लेने वाले को ये जरुर पता होता हे की यहाँ हमारी ऐसी तेसी होगी*

----------


## raj2113

क्या MTV रोडीज और Bindaas दादागिरी जैसे शोज़ में प्रतिभागियों के साथ होने वाला दुर्व्यवहार सही है?
    हा सही हे क्योकि इसमें भाग लेने वाले को ये जरुर पता होता हे की यहाँ हमारी ऐसी तेसी होगी 
aur isme kewal city ke ladko aur ladkiyo (modern) ko hi liya jata hai...........yaani goodlookiang forward gaali de sake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aur show ki TRP bada sake

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बिलकुल सही कहा! सब कुछ पता होने के बाद वहां जाने वाले खुद जिम्मेदार हैं और वैसे भी सभी प्रिप्लान्नेद होता है! ज्यादातर घटनाएं रिगड  होती हैं!*

----------


## anoop_address

> सही कहा.. इन शो पर जाने वाले प्रतियोगी में रीड की हड्डी तो होती ही नहीं  है.. और ज्यदातार्र शो पहले से ही scripted होते हैं... नहीं तो उन दो  हरामी गंजो को मार मार कर भुरता न बना चुके  होते लोग...


आप सही कह रहे हो मित्र जयादातर लोगो में स्वाभिमान नहीं होता! लेकिन जब स्वाभिमानी व्यक्तियौं के स्वाभिमान को ललकारा गया तो chandighar  में इनके लगाए गए सेट को तोड़ फोड़ दिया गया था और इन की भी जम कर पिटाई हुई थी किन्तु ये mother  f   ker  अपनी दादागिरी के विडियो तो दिखाते हैं लेकिन अपनी पिटाई के विडियो प्रकाश में नहीं आने देते

----------


## jai 123

मुझे इस प्रकार के कार्यक्रम बिल्कुल पंसद नही है इन्हे बेन कर देना चाहिए

----------


## The Unique

मित्रोँ किसी के पास उन कमीनेँ गँजोँ की पिटाई की कोई फोटो या विडियो है तो पोस्ट करोँ।

----------


## lglg

> कृपया इन शोज़ को देखने वाले दर्शक अपनी राय दें.


आप सहमत होना चाहिए कि हम जो कुछ भी प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष रूप से देखते हैं हम का पालन करें कि या बेहतर कहने के लिए दर्शकों के बहुमत करते हैं.कि कारण है कि विज्ञापनों में बना रहे हैं. कार्यक्रम के इन प्रकार के निश्चित रूप से दर्शकों सोच को प्रभावित करेगा और हम सभी जानते हैं कि इन अच्छे कार्यक्रमों के लिए किसी भी राष्ट्रीय चैनल पर देखा जा नहीं कर रहे हैं.इसे रोका जाना चाहिए.हम चाहते हैं या हमेशा नहीं हम क्या हम समाज में करने के लिए अनुमति नहीं कर रहे हैं देखने के लिए चाहते हैं, लेकिन वहाँ एक हद तक है जो परिपक्व लोगों को समझ सकते हैं.

इसे बंद करो.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्रोँ किसी के पास उन कमीनेँ गँजोँ की पिटाई की कोई फोटो या विडियो है तो पोस्ट करोँ।


*
मित्र एक ये तस्वीर मिली हैं जिसमे रघु और रणविजय खुली जीप में अपनी आदत के अनुसार हवाबाजी कर रहे थे और उनका मुह कiला कर दिया गया!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस विडिओ में काफी कुछ दिख रहा है! 
video*

----------


## Bhai G

आखिर आप ढूंढ़ ही लाये मित्र


> *इस विडिओ में काफी कुछ दिख रहा है! 
> video*

----------


## Shri Vijay

पैसे और प्रसिद्धि के लिए इंसान क्या नही करसकता हे या यु कहे की क्या नही सह सकताहै|

----------


## ingole

*मैं तो ऐसे प्रोग्राम देखता ही नहीं हूँ यार ..........पता नहीं लोगों को इसमें क्या अच्छा लगता है?*

----------


## bawa009

> सही कहा.. इन शो पर जाने वाले प्रतियोगी में रीड की हड्डी तो होती ही नहीं  है.. और ज्यदातार्र शो पहले से ही scripted होते हैं... नहीं तो उन दो  हरामी गंजो को मार मार कर भुरता न बना चुके  होते लोग...


बिलकुल सही कहा

----------


## chandni

> वो लोग अपनी मर्जी से इन शोज में जाते है और जाने से पहले ही सब कुछ पता होता है की इन शोज में क्या क्या होता है और क्या हो सकता है.... 
> मेरे हिसाब से इन प्रतिभागियो के साथ जो भी हो रहा है इस के जिमेदार वो खुद है ना की शोज वाले...................


बिलकुल सही कहा , सभी पार्टीसीपेंट्स को पता होता हे की यहाँ क्या क्या हो सकता हे फिर भी शॉर्टकट टू सक्सेस के लालच मे जाते हें 




> *इस प्रकार के शोस के कारन ही बिंदास M टीवी और V  टीवी जैसे चैनल चल रहे है वर्ना इनको देखने वाला कोई भी नहीं होगा और इन शोस में लगभग हर द्रश्य में इसे इसे वाक्यों का इस्तमाल होता है की क्या बताये और जितने भी युवा इस शो में आते है वो या तो STRUGLER  होते है या मॉडल होते है उनका एक ही मतलब होता है की किसी तरह फमुस हो जय और एकाद फिल्म या टीवी सीरियल मिल जय तो ज़िन्दगी चल जाय चलो यहाँ तक बात ठीक है पर ये सभी चैनल दिनभर बस यही शो रेपेट टेलीकास्ट करते रहते है कम से कम ये तो बंद करे रात को दिखाओ यार दिनभर नहीं इसी के कारन महिलाओ पर बलात्कार जुल्म जैसे केस बढ़ रहे है अरे दिखाना है तो कुछ ज्ञान के शो दिखाओ यार प्रतियोगी परिक्ष्याओ की तियारी केसे करे नए नए जोब्स से बारे में जानकारी दे ज्ञान की शोस बनाये ये क्या बकवास बना कर दिखाते है और इन शोस के होस्ट भी गजब है बोलेंगे तेरी गा** में दम है तो इस टास्क को पूरा कर तू माद*** है घर जा कुछ नहीं कर सकता अबे कम से कम तरीके से बात करना तो सिख*


ज्ञान वर्धक शो देखने वालों की संख्या इतनी कम होती हे की प्रोदुसर का दिवला ही निकाल जाये 




> लोग पैसे और शोहरत के लिए किसी भी हद तक गिरने को तेयार रहते हैं


यकीनन आपकी बात सही हे 




> आप सहमत होना चाहिए कि हम जो कुछ भी प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष रूप से देखते हैं हम का पालन करें कि या बेहतर कहने के लिए दर्शकों के बहुमत करते हैं.कि कारण है कि विज्ञापनों में बना रहे हैं. कार्यक्रम के इन प्रकार के निश्चित रूप से दर्शकों सोच को प्रभावित करेगा और हम सभी जानते हैं कि इन अच्छे कार्यक्रमों के लिए किसी भी राष्ट्रीय चैनल पर देखा जा नहीं कर रहे हैं.इसे रोका जाना चाहिए.हम चाहते हैं या हमेशा नहीं हम क्या हम समाज में करने के लिए अनुमति नहीं कर रहे हैं देखने के लिए चाहते हैं, लेकिन वहाँ एक हद तक है जो परिपक्व लोगों को समझ सकते हैं.
> 
> इसे बंद करो.


आपकी कोई बात समझ मे नहीं आई सिवाय इसे बंद करो के

----------


## anubhav007

यार १ बार इन तीनो महा अनुभवो से जरुर मिलना चाहूँगा रोडीज ओडिसन में जाकर मेने कभी रोडीज देखा नही पर अब कभी देहली में ओडिसन हुआ तो जरुर पार्टिसिपेट करूँगा! देखना चाहता हूँ ये तीनो नये नये लडको और लडकियो को जो स्ट्रगलर होते है उन्हें ही गली गलोच कर सकते है या ओरो से भी कर सकते है!

----------


## anubhav007

> वो लोग अपनी मर्जी से इन शोज में जाते है और जाने से पहले ही सब कुछ पता होता है की इन शोज में क्या क्या होता है और क्या हो सकता है.... 
> मेरे हिसाब से इन प्रतिभागियो के साथ जो भी हो रहा है इस के जिमेदार वो खुद है ना की शोज वाले...................


ऐसा हो सकता है ये पहले से पता हो परन्तु जो लड़के या लडकिय इस शोज में आते है वो सब स्ट्रगलर होते है सक्सस कोई नही आता और ये लोग {शोज के होस्ट या मालिक} इस बात का पूरा पूरा फायदा उठाते है कोई की जो स्ट्रगलर होता है उसको ये डर होता है के कही ये मुझे डिसक्वालीफाई न कर दे और वो इन लोगो से गालिया भी सुनता है और इनकी हां में हां ही मिलाता रहता है कोई सक्सस इन्सान जाये तो इनकी बेन्ड बजा कर ही आयेगा न की इनसे गलिय सुनकर आयेगा !

----------

